# wanting to know when my tanks ready



## kacie5288 (Dec 3, 2006)

a few days ago i checked my levels my nitrate:40,nitrite:3.0, now today those have both gone to 0 my ph it still 8.4 hardness and alkalinity 300 still is it ready or still need more time.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Hardness and alkalinity have nothing to do with whether the tank is cycled. Its cycled and ready for fish when the ammonia and nitrIte readings are zero.


----------



## kacie5288 (Dec 3, 2006)

so since my nitrites read ero is okay to introduce 2 small cichlids i still wont have them for several more days picking them up friday or sat if the tank is 100% ready


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

What is your ammonia reading?


----------



## kacie5288 (Dec 3, 2006)

well i dont have a tester yet i know thats bad but i am gonna pick one friday morn i read though that the nitrites being high is a sign the ammonia is present is that true and if so i have no nitrites so my ammonia would be low to if thats true and all


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Sometimes you can have ammonia and not nitrites. I'd test to be sure.


----------



## kacie5288 (Dec 3, 2006)

ok before i put any new fish in there i will be sure to test if it comes back as ero or very close to it will it be okay then


----------



## locojay (May 22, 2006)

If you still have the goldfish in there and you get readings: nitrAte 40 or higher, nitrIte 0 and ammonia 0, I'd say tank is cycled and almost ready for your new fish. Just do a 50% water change to get your nitrAte closer to 20 and you're ready to go. If you still have any ammonia at all I would say you should wait another week or two.


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

Also, whiat cichlids are you putting in?


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2006)

Make sure you know what kind of cichlids you are putting in the tank and know their maximum size. They may be small to start with, but alot of cichlids get pretty large.


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

Thats exactly why I asked. Im sure some stupid petsmart employee would recommend a dovii for that tank


----------



## kacie5288 (Dec 3, 2006)

well i havent decided just yet there is a local breeder i know and she has some babies that when they are grown will only be around 4 inches when grown she says she has yellows and blues and a few other colors i dont remember right now


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Colors are meaningless. You need to know the names of them, scientific if possible, common names if that's all she has.


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

there is a lot of yellow and blue fishes out there... even a betta can fit in that description.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2006)

You should find out what they are before adding them to your tank. There are tons of yellow and blue fish and alot of yellow and blue cichlids...alot of them are not appropriate for a community tank.

Please don't just stick random fish in the tank.


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

If you do I can guaruntee you there willl be a good possibility of death in your tank. I mean, kenyi's are yellow and blue... Get the names and ask us.


----------

